# FVE Conference on Import and keeping of exotic animals presentations



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Dear Participant,

Thank you once again for attending the Conference on "Import and keeping of exotic animals in Europe", which was organised on 4 and 5 October in Brussels with the support of the Federation of Veterinarians of Europe (FVE), the Cyprus' Presidency of the Council of the EU, the EU Commission and the Swiss Federal Veterinary Office.

You may find the presentations and a short photo gallery on the FVE website (www.fve.org/news/presentations.php).


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Chris Newman said:


> Dear Participant,
> 
> Thank you once again for attending the Conference on "Import and keeping of exotic animals in Europe", which was organised on 4 and 5 October in Brussels with the support of the Federation of Veterinarians of Europe (FVE), the Cyprus' Presidency of the Council of the EU, the EU Commission and the Swiss Federal Veterinary Office.
> 
> You may find the presentations and a short photo gallery on the FVE website (www.fve.org/news/presentations.php).


Thankyou for posting this Chris, the individual PowerPoint presentations are worth looking at, in order to gain an insight into the thought process of many of the sessions at the recent Conference. I am sure, it will provide the fuel for more debate and a platform for a constructive response from the hobby!


----------

